# Scripts : raccourci clavier & effacer



## Oui (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un script qui lance plusieurs applis d'un coup. Il fonctionne tout seul avec clic sur le Finder ou le Dock. Est possible d'attribuer un raccourci clavier à cet scrpt ?
Je l'ai fait avec QuicKeys, or ainsi, une fenêtre se met au milieu et me demande si je veux exécuter le scrpt. Savez-vous pourquoi ?

Autre chose : Est possible de faire un Scrpt pour effacer un fichier d'un dossier ?
Comment ?

Merci

PowerBook G4 DVI 15"
  Type de processeur :    PowerPC G4  (3.2)
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Vitesse du processeur :    1 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    4.5.3f2
Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8L127)
  Version Kernel :    Darwin 8.8.0


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Juillet 2009)

Oui a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait un script qui lance plusieurs applis d'un coup. Il fonctionne tout seul avec clic sur le Finder ou le Dock. Est possible d'attribuer un raccourci clavier à cet scrpt ?
> Je l'ai fait avec QuicKeys, or ainsi, une fenêtre se met au milieu et me demande si je veux exécuter le scrpt. Savez-vous pourquoi



Quand tu as enregistré en application tu as décoché Écran de démarrage?



> Autre chose : Est possible de faire un Scrpt pour effacer un fichier d'un dossier ?
> Comment ?



Oui.

Si c'est un fichier qui se recréer automatiquement (pour un jeu où autre) c'est possible.

Si c'est un fichier créé une fois par an autant le faire à la main.

@+


----------



## Oui (18 Juillet 2009)

Oui, j'avais décoché "Écran de démarrage"
J'ai résoulu avec Spark, raccourci qui fonctionne sans fenêtre intempestive.


Pour l'autre, oui, c'est un fichier qui se recréer automatiquement. J'ai trouvé un code qui fonctionne et me fait plaisir.

Merci quand même
.


----------

